# Scott Smith's All Animal Expo Wheaton IL April 2nd



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Saturday, April 2nd, 2011

Respiratory Issues with Snakes

Dr. Jason Olech, D.V.M. with the Lombard Veterinary Hospital 

Is your snake truly hissing or dealing with a respiratory issue? Dr. Olech will let us know what to look and listen for and how to care for our snakes when they have a respiratory issue.

The last show was one of top 5 of all time. If you missed it you miss out. Dont miss out again.. Saturday April 2 Dupage co fair ground 1925 manchester rd Wheaton IL.. Hope to see you there..


----------

